# Knutsford Northern Rally



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all

Just a reminder that the Northern show is at knutsford again this year,

and Club Pre-booking closes at 9am on Friday 24th June 2011

We have places for 60 vans,we have 26 names on the list.

Hope to see some more names down soon,and booking is open so

don't forget to confirm your attendance once you have booked.



Hope to see you there.

George (scottie)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all 

Just a reminder that the Northern show is at knutsford 

and Club Pre-booking closes at 9am on Friday 24th June 


We have places for 60 vans,we now have 28 names on the list. 


don't forget to confirm your attendance once you have booked. 



Hope to see you there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Time*

Might I suggest the dates of the Rally/Meet and a link to where to put names down?

TM


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Knotsford*

If you scroll down the front/home page all the rally's are listed there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=310


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Knotsford*



an99uk said:


> If you scroll down the front/home page all the rally's are listed there.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=310


I am a lazy monkey ( a busy one). Just thinking how others might think, really. I know where it is, you do, they don't.

If you help others out, every little helps.

Just something I have noticed when people have tried to get more on-board is, it is not made easier. Simple link, like the one you have provided, helps.

TM


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi.......booked on line Tuesday (24/5) as yet no on line confirmation or paperwork from Warners.......Crindle.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Crindle said:


> Hi.......booked on line Tuesday (24/5) as yet no on line confirmation or paperwork from Warners.......Crindle.


Hi Crindle

Have you booked to camp with MHF if so can you add your name to the list,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=310

Thanks
scottie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking for the Northern Show closes at 9am on 24th June and we do seem to have quite a lot still unconfirmed on our rally list  :roll:

Northern Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only * 19 days * left now in which to book with Warner's for this show rally folks and there are still a lot unconfirmed on the rally list  :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Done Jac, will be arriving on the Friday around 18:35


----------



## Greentea (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Having just joined the site. I noticed that this rally notice, how do you get to go on these rallies and are the nationwide?

Thanks 

Greentea


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Greenta, and welcome to MHF yes there are ralliey all over the UK and listed in the rallys/tours tab at the top and this one for example the link is this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=310

You might have a little difficatley understanding how to regester the first time but you'll get used to it.... if you have probs please feel free to contact me via the PM and I can ty to talk you through it... have a look at the rally program as well....


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Greentea said:


> Hi Having just joined the site. I noticed that this rally notice, how do you get to go on these rallies and are the nationwide?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greentea


Hi Greentea

If you look along the top of the site you wil see Rally/Tours.
scroll down to motorhome rally programme.and click on what ever rally you want to attend,at the bottom of the page you will see:
I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally.
just click on it and add your details,then remember to book with what ever company is running that rally.
hope to see you at a rally soon.
scottie

scottie
:smilecolros:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Booked and paid to Warners but can,t find e-mail to confirm with MHF 

: Theres always one: lol val ...


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

AlanVal said:


> Booked and paid to Warners but can,t find e-mail to confirm with MHF
> 
> : Theres always one: lol val ...


Hi AlanVal

I have now confirmed you,see you there.

George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all 

Just a reminder that Club Pre-booking closes at 9am on Friday 24th June 2011 

We have places for 60 vans,we have 31 names on the list. only 16 confirmed.

Hope to see some more names down soon,

don't forget to confirm your attendance once you have booked. 



Hope to see you there. 

George (scottie)


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*Nothern rally Knutsford*



Just a quick reminder that pre booking for Knutsford closes this coming Friday any one who has not yet booked and wants to rally with the group you had better get your skates on 
hope to see lots of old & new faces there 
REMEMBER FRI THE 24TH

:roll:


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi booked last week will be arriving friday night 
Cheers
James


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Jim, I have just booked with Warners.
Look forward to meeting you all again.
Rick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* Booking closes at 9am on FRIDAY 24th JUNE* which is this coming Friday folks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Those still unconfirmed on the list are



aldhp21
cronkle
olly-sam
martin1485
Pluie2
1302
Meemo
caz-cat
fdhadi
Jezport

If you have booked can you please let me know so that I can confirm you on our list. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*here*

Here


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Only three days to book for Knutford we still have some places so why not come to Cheshire Showground, Tabley 
still a fairly new venue so why not join us & make the Nothern show one to remember


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*LAST FULL DAY FOR BOOKING FOLKS BOOKING CLOSES AT 9AM TOMORROW FRIDAY.*

still showing unconfirmed are

aldhp21
cronkle
olly-sam
martin1485
Pluie2
1302
Meemo
caz-cat
fdhadi

Jacquie


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Any last minuet bookings must be made 1st thing to-morrow (Friday) or you will not be able to park up with the group so best get booking now :roll:


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jim 

Just booked with Warners and will be there on Thursday.

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* Booking for The Northern Show is now closed*

You can still attend and pay on the gate but you will not be allowed into MHF camping Area you will be parked in General Camping

Jacquie


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Ticket arrived today... looking forward to show this year again......

Val


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought I had let you know we had booked. Anyhoo we have our tickets.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Lady J & Scottie,

Didn't book due to work commitments on the Saturday  :idea:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> Sorry Lady J & Scottie,
> 
> Didn't book due to work commitments on the Saturday  :idea:


Never mind you can still attend the show but in general camping area
just pay at the gate on the day 
work commitments are a real pain in the !!!
Do pop over and say Hi :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
I have now have the list of confirmed members from warners,

We have a Member with the name of Wright with Van Reg :M6 DOG
can you please pm me with a user name.
George

There was names unconfirmed on the MHF list who are not on warners list:

caz_cat
Pluie2
cronkle
martin1485
1302

Can you let me know if you think you have booked to camp with MHF.

Thanks for now
George.
scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There was names unconfirmed on the MHF list who are not on warners list: 

caz_cat 
Pluie2 
martin1485 
1302 

Can you let me know if you think you have booked to camp with MHF. 

Thanks for now 
George. 
scottie


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi 
We are definately coming, but have left it too late to pre-book. If its ok we will pay on the gate and still camp with you.
Thanks
Alison


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

1302 said:


> Hi
> We are definately coming, but have left it too late to pre-book. If its ok we will pay on the gate and still camp with you.
> Thanks
> Alison


Hi Alison

I am sorry to say pre booking for club groups has closed,you could still book for general camping,but Warners will not allow you to camp with MHF now,but you are very welcome to come and visit us.
George.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There was names unconfirmed on the MHF list who are not on warners list: 


Pluie2 
martin1485 

Can you let me know if you think you have booked to camp with MHF. 

Thanks for now 
George. 
scottie


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

scottie said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Oh dear, our friends booked expecting us to be with them in MHF area. My own fault I meant to pay before we went on holiday


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

1302 said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > 1302 said:
> ...


Hi again.

As I said the best you could hope for is some member not being able to attend,if it was a stone leisure show then there would no problem,but warners will not allow you to camp without being pre booked, really sorry.

George


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

scottie said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > scottie said:
> ...


Thanks for your help, that'll teach me not to delay in future :wink: Will keep our fingers crossed for a possible cancellation.
Alison


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

I will post from knutsford when we get there tomorrow,say where we are camping and information on fresh water and loo,s.

Our contact phone number at the show is: 077277 29582 or Skype on gtcm42

if you are not arriving when you should be, or if you have a problem then give us a ring.

see you there.

scottie


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Scottie has you set up at sunny Knutsford. For those who came to Knutsford last year you are parked the other side of the hedge, though the gate this year, behind the Auto Sleepers camping area - you cant miss the sign !


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Knutsford*

As Dodger has said we are in the next field to the one we were on last year. If you haven't been before continue down the main drag until you pass a toilet block on you right, the entertainment marque is on your left. We are the next grass road on your right. Turn right at the MHF signpost and our pitch is on your right. Look out for the MHF banner.

We have a water point near us but advise if you need to fill up then do so before you reach us as the water point will become blocked in with parked vans. Thursday arrivals should be ok but Friday arrivals may struggle.

We are here ready and waiting. The sun is just going down now but hopefully will rise again bright and shiny tomorrow.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks George for the info...... see you some time friday evening.... :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We will come and say hello Scottie - we camped with you all tlast year but didnt pay in time to get a pitch - as it happens four more friends have tagges along so we are having our own pow wow in the general camping area 

Paul and Alison


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you to George and Angie for marshalling this show, the rain did not stop us all having a great time, well why would it with such a great bunch of friends.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thanks both.... Was very good.....just arrived back home.... Rained most of the way back just for a change :roll:


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the weekend rally George & Angie had a good time even if the weather turned abit for the worse. Still managed to spend money so it wasn't that bad :wink: 

Nigel & Ann
PS Who won the pub quiz ?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Just about dried out!! Thanks for all your efforts George and Angie pity about the weather - quiz was realy good though - the way peoples' minds work!! See you all at Malvern - Marie


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the rally - excelent Friday, shame about the weather and sorry we upped sticks and did a moonlight but feared the lifeboats may have been needed if we stayed until today.

Gerry


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for your company over this weekend.
Thursday caught both George and me out being so hot and dry, no sunscreen in the van and we both paid the price. Sore faces especially our noses, we could have both auditioned for the part of Rudolf in the Christmas panto but what happened on Sunday? I know it rained on St Swithen's day but it was mean of him to dump that much on us with no let up.

Got home a couple of hours ago and now to start the" great drying out" :roll: 
That is the first time I have witnessed Warners actually closing a show early due to the "Inclement weather" as they put it.

The drawing quiz was accomplished by many people dodging out of the van between the rain showers.Thank you to all who took part.
The Answers were.
1. Pig and Whistle.
2. The Three Feathers
3. The Brown Cow
4. Slug and Lettuce (funny how many had never heard of this one)
5. The Kings Arms
6. The Prince of Wales
7. Cat & Fiddle
8. Green Man
9. New Inn
10. Travelers Rest
11. Cock & Bottle
12. Fox & Grapes
13. Crown & Anchor (I have never heard of a pub called" Dulux & Lurpak") :lol: 
14. Black Swan
15. Cross keys
16. Ship Inn
17. Rising Sun
18. Coach & Horses
19. George & dragon
20. The Angel
21. Three Horseshoes
22. Leg 'o Mutton
23. Rose and Crown
24. Hare & Hounds
25. Blue Bell
26. Hanged Man
27. Silent Women (George's favourite, can't think why?)

Congratulations to the winner,Jezport.

See you all at Lincoln. I have ordered the sunshine.


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks to both George and Angie for marshalling this rally once again. Frank and I were caught out by the sun on Friday and we too are suffering with sore lips and noses. We enjoyed the weekend despite the weather, company was great!
Vonnie


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you once again Angie and George,Enjoyed our weekend forgot to put the lippy on and lips are very sore as is my nose lol...Enjoyed the company shame we did,nt really get to meet the others . ...next time... 
sorry everyone for the terrible drawing for the slug and lettuce. pub? never heard of that one lol... Alan drew it .... ummmm... 

Val x


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all.......great weekend despite the deterioration in the weather. Good overall event with excellent site facilities, however our only gripe was the state of long access route from the public road. Absolutely riddled with unavoidable pot holes from shallow to seriously deep, surely this can be addressed for 2012.......Crindle.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Thanks to George and Angie for a great job done sorry I had to leave early as I was feeling unwell 

Chris


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

storeman said:


> Thanks to George and Angie for a great job done sorry I had to leave early as I was feeling unwell
> 
> Chris


Chris hope you are feeling better now, I had to wear a paper bag on my head at work today. Never had such bad coldsores on my lips,chin and nose. I initially blamed the sun but now I am not too sure.


----------



## katey (Aug 16, 2009)

an99uk said:


> storeman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to George and Angie for a great job done sorry I had to leave early as I was feeling unwell
> ...


Hi Angie, its a wonder you and George aint really poorly, you were out marshalling in all weathers. Thanks for talking to us and for the information even though we were not camped with you, most helpfull

Katey


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

katey said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > storeman said:
> ...


Glad to see your log in and password worked ok. Nice to meet you and thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Angie

I too am suffering from them not nice.

Chris


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I could say it was something in the water but we took our own so must have been something in the air.


----------

